# Wall Anchors for TV's



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I just happen to go to yahoo news and noticed this article in regards to injuries from falling TV's. 

I still can't believe in this day of age, this would still happen. The article is here as reference. 

The simple solution for tv's that sit on stands is obviously to use a wall Anchor.. They are very cheap and do the job well. See link here. 

For those of us who hang the TV, ensure it is properly hung. For all others, who have TV on a stand, ensure it is tied to the wall. Simple things that will ensure no injuries or deaths will happen. Imagine the guilt. Crazy.


----------



## specd_out (Jul 3, 2013)

I install and setup tvs for a living and I cant imagine how one can fall off a tv stand. Unless someone has undisciplined children or pets, or people are doing some serious horsing around, I just cant see a tv falling over on its own. 

Now people hanging tvs improperly, that a different situation. Boy have I seen some "questionable" installs.

Never the less if people do have those situations then extra security might be wise


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Most of the time, people do stupid things with their tv's. They don't properly fix it on a steady table, use questiontionable hanging methods as you mentioned above. 

Simple solutions like anchors will help secure tv's.. But, people are lazy and one day it costs them when unsupervised kids play around the tv's.


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

Accidents happen. I'd rather have the wall anchor installed and the TV not going anywhere and never have the situation arise where it was needed than have an accident (either from undisciplined kid horse-playing or just clumsy or whatever). They can fall off a TV stand. It won't fall on it's own (unless you live in that area of the world where gravity works in different ways! BTW - don't use that excuse, it never works), but there are always exceptions that happen that no one ever really thinks of. Walk by and trip on a remote or baby toy or anything could happen. 

Always be prepared, especially with something so simple.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

The simpliest thing to do is to anchor big electronics like TV's. Costs are minimal while the potential risk of a falling tv is great. Just makes sense to error on caution.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

specd_out said:


> I install and setup tvs for a living and I cant imagine how one can fall off a tv stand. Unless someone has undisciplined children or pets, or people are doing some serious horsing around, I just cant see a tv falling over on its own.
> 
> Now people hanging tvs improperly, that a different situation. Boy have I seen some "questionable" installs.
> 
> Never the less if people do have those situations then extra security might be wise


I installed and serviced consumer electronics for decades, and I can assure you that the level of carelessness among users can be astounding. And as for undisciplined children and pets, it is not surprising that these things happen. Many consumers simply never think of such things. I have seen many sets teetering on unstable platforms or hanging off the edge of a stand with small children around. Many times when suggesting making it more stable I was met with indignation or dismissiveness. New installs are rarely a problem with qualified and experienced installers, but accidents do happen. Most of the problems are sets that are too big for the stand or on unstable stands and installed by consumers themselves.

There is good reason for installation training, like CEDIA provides.


----------

